# solenoid placement in tundra



## JTK324 (Nov 4, 2008)

So I just installed my push plates on my tundra and now i have to do the wiring, where do any of you have the solenoid and isolation module placed under the hood?? any ideas would be help full thanks


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

My Dad's isolation module is mounted on top of the fuse box. I will post a picture of it tomorrow.


----------

